

No, I'm not going to buy your damn book - seancallahan
http://blog.seancallahan.com/2013/02/no-im-not-going-to-buy-your-damn-book.html

======
bockris
It looks interesting and is cheap enough to just buy it. But six 5 star
reviews after being out 1 week and two of them are your friends gives me just
a bit of pause.

Just my opinion, nothing more.

Edit: I clicked through all of the reviews and only 1 of them had reviewed
more than 1 item. (and his other was unrelated to tech and from 2007)

Sorry but it really does seem like these are all solicited reviews. Which
isn't necessarily bad but perhaps you should throttle back.

------
chayesfss
waiting for the sequel - 'Yes, I will rub your damn face in it'

